# Auf der Suche nach Frösche



## tipit (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wer weiss wo man Wasserfrösche bekommen kann.
Ich weiss leider die genaue Bezeichnung nicht.
Aber im Gegensatz zu den Erdkröten sind die __ Frösche grün,
mit schwarzen Flecken.
Bei uns halten sich nur die Erdkröten am Teich auf.
Wasserfrösche wären mir auch willkommen.
Kann man die irgendwo kaufen oder stehen die auf 
einer Liste der Tiere die geschützt sind und nicht gehandelt werden dürfen?

Wer etwas über die Beschaffung sagen kann, der möge bitte schreiben.-Vielen Dank schon mal,
Grüße, Tipit


----------



## Franzel5 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

Hallo, 
wenn es an Deinem Teich diese Frösche nicht gibt, hat das seinen Grund. Diese Tiere lassen sich nicht einfach besetzen. Sie wandern ab wenn das Gewässer nicht ihren Bedürfnissen entspricht und gehen zugrunde wenn kein geeignetes in der Nähe ist.

Also abwarten ob welche von selbst kommen oder zufrieden mit dem sein was da ist.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## karsten. (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*



> 791-2-UG
> 
> Gesetz zum Schutz der wildwachsenden Pflanzen
> und der nichtjagdbaren wildlebenden Tiere
> ...






> Bußgeldvorschrift; Einziehung
> 
> Art. 22
> 
> ...








http://www.clipfish.de/video/93308/frsche-im-garten-/

http://www.nabu.de/tiereundpflanzen/amphibienundreptilien/portrait/artenportraits/index.html


http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/klforsch/froesche.htm


----------



## tipit (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

Danke Karsten, super:
das bedeutet, wenn sich ein Wasser-oder __ Teichfrosch, sowie ein Gras oder Taufrosch an unseren Teich verirrt, habe ich nicht gegen
das Gesetz verstoßen!

Also mal herhören, ihr nicht geschützten Frösche,
ich hätte da noch eine gemütl.4-Sterne naturnahe Wohngelegenheit,mit gutem Ausblick........

Vielen Dank für Ratschläge und Auskünfte.
Grüße, Tipit


----------



## McFarland (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

Also ist es nach dem Gesetz erlaubt Wasser- und Teichfrösche sowie deren Eier und Larven der Natur zu entnehmen? Gut zu wissen...


----------



## Franzel5 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*



McFarland schrieb:


> Also ist es nach dem Gesetz erlaubt Wasser- und Teichfrösche sowie deren Eier und Larven der Natur zu entnehmen? Gut zu wissen...





Warum "gut zu wissen"?

Nur wenn Sie nicht geschützt sind heißt das doch nicht das man sie einfach entnimmt irgendwo einsetzt und darauf vertraut das es gut geht. Und wenn das Experiment daneben geht, naja sind ja nur ein paar Frösche. Die kann man ja mal opfern???


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

Servus Franz

Steht in dem von Karsten verlinkten Text.

Dachte immer generell ist die Entnahme nicht erlaubt.

Aber .... Wasser- und Teichfrösche sind ausgenommen


----------



## goldfisch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

Hallo,

lau Anlage 1 der Bundesartenschutzverordnung (BArtSchV) haben u.a. alle einheimischen Lurche den Status besonders geschützt.

Was das in Bezug zum NatEG bedeutet, möge mal ein eventuell anwesender Rechtsgelehrter erläutern.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

HJallo

stimmt gut aufgepasst 

http://www.bund-naturschutz.de/fileadmin/download/artenschutz/by_ffh_anh_4_juli_06_alph.pdf

nach neuestem Stand sind Amphibien – alle europäischen Arten

besonders geschützt d.h. 

daher wieder:



> Geschützte Arten; Umfang des Schutzes
> 
> (1) Es ist verboten, Tiere der nachstehend genannten Arten zu fangen oder zu töten oder Eier, Larven oder Puppen, Nester oder andere Brutstätten solcher Tiere zu beschädigen oder an sich zu nehmen:



mfG

baut einfach schöne Teiche dann kommen sie von allein


----------



## McFarland (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

Ja Franzel, natürlich opfere ich die Tiere direkt. Hab ja nix besseres zu tun. Au mann...


----------



## lehrer70 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

Es ist verboten, Frösche umzusetzen. Habe diesbezüglich schon Ärger mit Behörden gehabt, als ein Teich austrocknete und ich Kaulquappen und Molchlarven rettete. Eine ganze Generation beim Austrocknen zuzusehen in Ordnung, aber einige zu entnehmen verboten. Soviel zu den Gesetzen.

Bei uns im Teich laichen die Wasserfrösche jedes Jahr und da aber nur begrenzter Platz ist, wandern überzählige Jungtiere ab (in der Nähe gibts nur Straßen) und sterben oder werden von den Alteingesessenen gefressen.
Wenn du bei mir in der Nähe wohnen würdest, könnte ich die einige Frösche abgeben und Platz für den Nachwuchs schaffen.

Trotzdem, es ist nach meinen Infos überall im Bundesgebiet verboten, Frösche und __ Molche zu fangen.


----------



## Aristocat (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

Hallo Mc Farland!
Sei nicht traurig, ich hab auch ein "Zu Vermieten" Schild am Teich hängen.
Bis jetzt ist nix passiert.
Nebenbei; gilt dieses Gesetz auch, wenn man von einem anderen Teichianer Froschlaich geschenkt bekommt, welches er aus SEINEM Teich entnommen hat?
LG
Andrea


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

Hallo Andrea,

soweit ich weiß, gilt dies auch für Laich.


----------



## Aristocat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

Schade, ich hätt so gerne auch ein oder 2 Frösche, meiner ist im Winter in meinem kleinen Teich leider erfroren. Na ja, abwarten, wird schon noch einer einziehen!
Danke für die antwort
LG
Andrea


----------



## rumble (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*



lehrer70 schrieb:


> Es ist verboten, Frösche umzusetzen. Habe diesbezüglich schon Ärger mit Behörden gehabt, als ein Teich austrocknete und ich Kaulquappen und Molchlarven rettete. Eine ganze Generation beim Austrocknen zuzusehen in Ordnung, aber einige zu entnehmen verboten. Soviel zu den Gesetzen.
> 
> Bei uns im Teich laichen die Wasserfrösche jedes Jahr und da aber nur begrenzter Platz ist, wandern überzählige Jungtiere ab (in der Nähe gibts nur Straßen) und sterben oder werden von den Alteingesessenen gefressen.
> Wenn du bei mir in der Nähe wohnen würdest, könnte ich die einige Frösche abgeben und Platz für den Nachwuchs schaffen.
> ...




Jo, diese Gesetze gelten aber nicht, wenn ganze Biotope für Bauprojekte platt gemacht werden und unzählige Tiere, deren Rückzugsgebiete und deren Laich durch eine Walze mit dem Mutterboden homogenisiert werden.
Ich hatte schon mal diese Diskussion hier. Es ist Heuchelei, zu glauben, wenn der arme eingesetzte Frosch aus dem Gartennteich plötzlich abwandert, es wäre eine Tragödie die dort stattfindet. Schaut lieber mal, wo eure Einfamilienhäuser stehen, was da vielleicht vorher mal war, welche Autobahnen ihr benutzt, deren Schneißen ganze Landstriche biologisch verinseln, und welche Gewässer man für euch gerade gebogen hat inklusive befestigter Steinböschung. Dann schaut euch die Monokulturen rings um eure Wohngegenden an, kilometerlange, biologisch nutzlose Landstriche mit Ackerbau, unterbrochen durch monokulturelle Wäldchen, mit schnellwachsenden, ökologisch wertlosen Hölzern. 

DAS sind Schäden, die wirklich massiv sind und nichts mit der winzigen Dimension zu tun haben, ein Plänzchen aus der Natur zu entnehmen oder einen Molch vor dem Tod zu retten. Wenn mir dann noch einer kommt mit der regional-genetischen Vielfalt und Faunenverfälschung, wenn ein bayrischer Molch mit dem Wasserpflanzentransport nach Köln kommt, pfeift schon mal der Kessel hier. 

Es ist zu spät! Es gibt keine reine intakte Natur um uns und wird es auch nicht mehr geben. Das ist ein Irrglaube und gehört ins Märchenbuch. Außer vielleicht im bayrischen Wald oder ähnlichen geschützen Gebieten. Die Faunenverfälschung ist irreversibel und Träumereien, wie einen Quatratkilometer großen See austrocknen zu lassen, damit man die amerikanischen Krebse los wird, sind einfach grotesk oder reiner Zweckoptimismus.

Das ist traurig, aber man muss sich irgendwann mal dessen bewusst werden.

Ich weiß, ich weiß, wenn das jeder machen würde wäre der Wald bald leer und die Waldpflanzen ausgestorben und es gäbe keine wildlebenden Frösche mehr, weil jeder sich einen mitnehmen möchte. So etwas sagt man Kindern, aber jeder weiß, dass sich 90% der deutschen Bevölkerung nicht mal eine Sekunde für so etwas interessieren geschweige denn einen Frosch je live gesehen haben, außer im Zoo.

Die einzigen wirklich urwüchsigen Naturbereiche sind abgezäunt oder so licht besiedelt, dass man sich kaum Gedanken darum machen muss. Der Hinweis auf die Gesetzgebung gehört unbestritten hier her, aber man sollte moralische Anmerkungen bitte tunlichst unterlassen, wenn man nicht selbst gerade als Einsiedler im Einklang mit der Natur lebt. Dass das nicht als Aufruf dienen sollte, die Natur zu plündern, versteht sich von selbst. In diesem Sinne!

LG

René, der die Natur über alles liebt aber nicht blind durch diese stolpert.


----------



## ebo (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach  Frösche*

...


----------

